# Possible 7 day Quarantine for Vaccinated OFW/Tourist



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

7-day quarantine eyed for vaccinated OFWs, tourists


Returning overseas Filipino workers as well as foreign tourists will undergo seven days’ quarantine under the proposal of the Department of Tourism (DOT) to set up “green lanes” at the airports.




www.philstar.com





Chuck


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Would I book a ticket, on the strength of the Phils government changing its mind every other day ? 

Certainly NOT, as a prospective 'tourist'.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

*Philippine Star 
*

1h · 
Presidential Spokesperson Harry Roque announced on Friday that all inbound fully vaccinated individuals shall be required to undergo a 7-day facility-based quarantine upon arrival. The Bureau of Quarantine shall ensure strict symptom monitoring while in the quarantine facility for 7 days.
Roque: RT-PCR test shall only be done when the individual manifests COVID-19 symptoms within the 7-day quarantine. After completing the 7-day facility-based quarantine, the BOQ shall issue a Quarantine Certificate indicating the individual’s vaccination status. | via Christina Mendez


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bidrod said:


> *Philippine Star *
> 
> 
> 1h ·
> ...


You missed the important bit out, you must have been vaccinated in the Philippines.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Gary D said:


> You missed the important bit out, you must have been vaccinated in the Philippines.


Can you post that info?

Chuck


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bidrod said:


> Can you post that info?
> 
> Chuck


In a text message to Palace reporters, Roque clarified that the new rule does not apply to fully vaccinated individuals who receive the vaccine jabs abroad.









Philippine News Agency


The Philippine News Agency is a web-based newswire service of the Philippine government under the supervision of the News and Information Bureau (NIB) of the Presidential Communications Operations Office (PCOO).




www.pna.gov.ph


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Why would any tourist come here if they have been vaccinated and would be required to quarantine for 7 days. No one.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Looks like Thailand actually wants tourists to come.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Tiz said:


> Looks like Thailand actually wants tourists to come.
> 
> View attachment 99709


Might be able to come here by Oct 1st too! Then again maybe not. but Thailand can change too by Oct 1st if they have a large increase of cases.


----------



## Mr Natural (Mar 29, 2015)

Zep said:


> Why would any tourist come here if they have been vaccinated and would be required to quarantine for 7 days. No one.


You are mistaken. There are lots of people wanting to retire or go for a long term visit. The overwhelming majority of these would be coming in on a tourist visa, at least initially. These numbers usually may be relatively small at any given time normally, but have really built up over the last year and a half. Let people who have been vaxxed come in with a 7 day quarantine and see.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Mr Natural said:


> You are mistaken. There are lots of people wanting to retire or go for a long term visit. The overwhelming majority of these would be coming in on a tourist visa, at least initially. These numbers usually may be relatively small at any given time normally, but have really built up over the last year and a half. Let people who have been vaxxed come in with a 7 day quarantine and see.


We are on day 8 of our 10 day quarantine, expecting our swab results later today.🤞Expect to be here for about 11 months then back to the UK for 10-12 weeks if the silliness has settled down by then.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Mr Natural said:


> You are mistaken. There are lots of people wanting to retire or go for a long term visit. The overwhelming majority of these would be coming in on a tourist visa, at least initially. These numbers usually may be relatively small at any given time normally, but have really built up over the last year and a half. Let people who have been vaxxed come in with a 7 day quarantine and see.


Those are not tourists even though they may be on a tourist visa.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Zep said:


> Those are not tourists even though they may be on a tourist visa.


Exactly. The Philippines needs the real tourists who come for 2-3 weeks, visit resorts, and spend a lot of money. "Tourists" who come to visit family or live are a different type and there are many, but the way they spend money is different.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

bidrod said:


> Can you post that info?
> 
> Chuck


Here is the resolution. Complete nonsense.



https://www.officialgazette.gov.ph/downloads/2021/06jun/20210603-IATF-RESO-119-RRD.pdf



Notwithstanding the provisions of the Omnibus Guidelines on the
Implementation of Community Quarantine in the Philippines, the
inbound international travel to any port of the Philippines of all fully
vaccinated individuals *who have been vaccinated in the Philippines,*
shall be governed by the following guidelines:


----------



## Mr Natural (Mar 29, 2015)

I think that is probably because they don't know how to verify any jabs given outside the PH. Which is just another reason they at least will probably start with also requiring a quarantine. I agree it needs to be as short as possible but I don't think it's going to be eliminated entirely until the general population is vaxxed. But in the meantime why not let people in who are willing to jump through the hoops? I think it should be a vax plus the 2 or 3 days & a test like it was before, but a 7 day quarantine is better than nothing. Granted it will limit the numbers, but I assume they want that at first anyway. They have to start somehow.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I the UK our health service the NHS has a phone app which lists things like medication etc, it also has my covid vaccine information. I doubt you could fake that.


----------



## Mr Natural (Mar 29, 2015)

Gary D said:


> our health service the NHS has a phone app ..... I doubt you could fake that.


Ok but is that info accessible to the PH govt? Here in the USA they just give you a little piece of paper, I've never forged anything but could make one of them easily. And what about the dozens of other countries? It's going to be interesting to see how various govt immigration departments handle this, without some type of worldwide database I don't know. Again I don't think they have any real choice but to combine the vax with a quarantine, just remains to be seen how long they make it. But even if it's 2 full weeks there will be quite a few takers.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Mr Natural said:


> Ok but is that info accessible to the PH govt? Here in the USA they just give you a little piece of paper, I've never forged anything but could make one of them easily. And what about the dozens of other countries? It's going to be interesting to see how various govt immigration departments handle this, without some type of worldwide database I don't know. Again I don't think they have any real choice but to combine the vax with a quarantine, just remains to be seen how long they make it. But even if it's 2 full weeks there will be quite a few takers.


Firstly welcome to the forum Mr Natural. Great input and opinions, makes me think. Perhaps you could introduce yourself in the new members section.
Filipinos love paperwork for some ungodly reason, from my lowly experience with banks, insurance companies, immigration, LTO, BIR, Philhealth, SSS, DTI, DOH etc. I have to bring all my receipts whether for visa extensions because firstly no one seems to trust their in-house computer systems, banks especially,,,,,, mostly all the same. Immigration for me over the last, this time14 months has not seen a stamp nor a sticker in my passport that I am legit bonafide tourist.
Look simply at the LTO or the National health system. Somewhat painful and then some.
Only my observation that even if first world countries came up with a world wide accepted (through say the WHO) vaccination program with identification protocols? It won't work here or many other countries.

Reading many other posts here over the last 12 plus months, what is sad is that those holding a 13a or an SRRV, even some SIRV holders have been excluded from entry to the Philippines. Even OFW's trying to return have suffered difficulties............ Border control. Filipino first rings a bell and rightly so no matter the country. When I came back this time mid March 2020 I was in house Quarantined,,, 14 days. I never left the property for 4 months, too many fools out there and 15 months on? Even worse than before. The US as of today with 3 times the population by cases per million is finally safer than the Philippines.
Australia or better yet New Zealand is a safer destination,,,,,, Doh. Border control.

Going back to the paperwork? Hey this is the Philippines, deal with it or?

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

An add note. Is it possible the Phillipines could hook up to a world wide system giving vaccinated individuals credence for legitimate entry to this country? OMO but given what we all see?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

They were trialing the IATA (international air transport association) app but that's not fully up and running yet, only available on iphone not android. The UK NHS app has a share function which I assume lets you port the vaccine data directly from your phone to the inbound immigration. To work you would need functional roaming or wifi connection.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

As said? a small amount of slapping? A large amount of residents following the rules. A high tech Filipino society that posts selfies every day but......

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Simply include the (vaccinated) information on our home passports. All the other info on them is accepted throughout the world. Yes, this may mean getting a new passport... but.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

grahamw57 said:


> Yes, this may mean getting a new passport... but.


Not if its added just like a visa.
Could probably also be added the the electronic chip that's in passports these days.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Good call Graham and Tiz. Easily accomplished in most countries with the correct doc's and I'm sure the Philippines would love a worldwide data base,,,, perhaps set up through the WHO as they here seem to love the good old biometric ID system,,,,,, when the system is working! I have wondered over the years when arriving here in PH the validity of the data bases and systems here. (banks the same) On a few of the occasions going through immi at the airport (yes 20 plus times) but in the last few years I have taken a little more notice of what's going on around me, the system as we all know immi stations are back to back. I have been first or second inline waiting my turn and watched the immi officers one and two lanes up look the new arrival up and down, the picture with the camera on the window, looking at the passport and looking again at the new arrival and then letting them through......... all the time a blank monitor/screen, once a screen saver, what was my immi officer looking at when he/she let me in this time? Customs? Always walked straight through and rare to see any enforcement. Perhaps this is why the borders stay closed? OMO.

The coloured glossy stickers they now (used to) stick in your passport? No Stamps anymore and no stickers available sir, please bring your receipts next time........ A linked worldwide vaccination database? I was quarantined here for 14 days when I arrived in our house some 15 months ago and guess what, never saw a soul to check on me/us to date.

Only an observation from my end.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

